# What does Kevin do with the leftovers?



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi Kevin,
What do you do with the leftover parts after building one of your creations? Do you have an organized storage system that allows you to find the left handed widget next year when you need it? Or is it just in random piles? Or does it all get sold on ebay? I ak, because, I'm just starting to accumulate stuff (wife calls it junk ) and don't want to end up with random piles or a divorce.


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

Joe,

He keeps it, of course! Never know when you might need that left-handed widget. Organization to be determined.

At the risk of sounding morbid, someday (hopefully MANY years from now) when Kevin goes to that big machine shed in the sky, his family will have the MOTHER OF ALL ESTATE AUCTIONS! I bet there's guys all over the northeast just praying they outlive him so they can attend.

Brad


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

just to throw you off.... Kevin will outlast us all, as I think God smiles down from heaven, and loves to look at all the fun Kevin is having..

Got is the master of all creation, but as far as creation*S*....

Kevin has that one locked up!!!!


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

Tractorguy, you should have holy pictures printed up with Kevins picture on them. 
Bontai Joe, you should petition the Pope for his sainthood.
Kevin, you are one hell of a guy. My head would have exploded by now.


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wheely_boy _
> *Tractorguy, you should have holy pictures printed up with Kevins picture on them. *



I've been calling him Saint Kevin for years......


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Kevin is referred to by the native Americans in PA as "He who walks with wrench"


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Makes a bridge*

He makes a bridge for crossing a small creek:smiles: If he sees something hes going to make something with it:smiles: Thats what makes him different from most of us. He has the eye to see what can be done with something and that a gift:clap: :clap: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm not going to wait that long to have an auction...
For a while I was building a new building every year just to keep up with storage space.... Now I'm kinda mad... My shop is full and I don't have room to move... I think I would do much better just selling everything and buying new stuff when I need a part...
You guys just don't have any idea how much junk I got...
My carburetor box for small engines is piled two feet high and its 4 feet long... I have no idea what on the bottom... I have not seen the bottom for years... I'm really thinking about having an auction... Anyone know what time of year brings in the best money for auctions ????


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

> Anyone know what time of year brings in the best money for auctions ????



In the spring after income tax refunds ???/


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

Kevin,

PLLEEEEEEEASE let us know when it's going to be! Makes no difference when you have it. It could be midnight on Christmas Eve.

If you post it, they will come.

Brad


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kevin Beitz _
> *I'm not going to wait that long to have an auction...
> For a while I was building a new building every year just to keep up with storage space.... Now I'm kinda mad... My shop is full and I don't have room to move... I think I would do much better just selling everything and buying new stuff when I need a part...
> You guys just don't have any idea how much junk I got...
> My carburetor box for small engines is piled two feet high and its 4 feet long... I have no idea what on the bottom... I have not seen the bottom for years... I'm really thinking about having an auction... Anyone know what time of year brings in the best money for auctions ???? *


Kevin, any parts for my Briggs Model A engine? Type K flowjet carb? 

Andy


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Kevin,
I think most of us would be at your auction. Heck, anyone that measures the amount of carborators he has in CUBIC FEET has untold treasures just waiting to move from your barn to someone elses. I know I'll be there early with cash money in my pockets.


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

Wait Kevin, don't auction that stuff.........open a museum!

Everytime I clean out my stuff, a few months later I need some of the junk I got rid of. Drives me nuts. Although it is nice to have a little room in the shop to work. I feel your pain!!!

Best Wishes


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Kevin*

Build another building,you miss a lot of that stuff already and you haven't even sold it yet.Besides building is a good way to keep your carpenter skills up tp snuff


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

I sure don't want to build another building... I got 11 buildings to take care of now... But I am putting in a new barn floor that fell out around 20 years ago...Has anyone worked with this new kind of rafters before ??? Are they good ???
<img src=http://user.pa.net/~kbeitz/Post-em/Looking%20good.JPG>


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

I used them on a house. I liked them cause they were all the same, didn't warp, were light and I think they were reasonably priced.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I have heard they are suppose to be stronger than a 2x. But i have never use them seen them use on TV shows alot and on some houses around here for roof rafters.
Jody


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi Kevin,
Those joists are fine to use. They are stronger, lighter and allegedly cheaper than 2 by lumber. They won't warp or split, but they gotta stay reasonably dry. If they are constantly wet, the centers tend to get soft and that compromises the strength. Fine in a barn but not great for an outside deck.


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

Kevin,

The only rap I hear on them is that firemen hate them. They carry the same load as a standard solid wood joist, but in case of fire, they burn through much faster. If you are a fireman working in a burning house, it would certainly be a cause for concern if you have less time before the floor goes out from under you. However, not a really a concern for what you are using them for.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Hey Jody!*

Please show me that picture Kevin posted so I can see what kind of rafters he's talking about. For some reason his are the only pictures I have trouble with.
:cpu:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Hey Jody!*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Please show me that picture Kevin posted so I can see what kind of rafters he's talking about. For some reason his are the only pictures I have trouble with.
> :cpu: *


Here you go Argee
<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=587057ce-5fcf-bc11-441c-6a486fa077e3&size=>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Thanks Jody*

Ah yes the venerable truss joist...AKA silent floor...Used them quite a bit when I was building and also used them in my present home. 

*The pros:* 
They are flatter than 2X material, they don't have a crown, they are extremely light, they have a larger gluing surface. (I have 32' units that I carried and placed by myself. You couldn't do that with 2x12's and you can't find 2x material that long.) From a structural standpoint they're stonger than 2x..You get longer spans with them. They have knockouts for running wire, etc., that when removed do not diminish the structural integrity of the unit.

*The cons:*
The webbing is only 7/16" thick. It's hard to believe that it supports the weight that it does. The cost was more than 2X material but I think that has changed. They don't perfom well when wet or exposed to sun.

Kevin...my recommendation would be to add some solid blocking 1/2 way between the spans. You can accomplish this by ripping 5/8" plywood or OSB and filling out to the edges the block using 2x material. This removes any bounce you may have.

Here's a site with installation info.

http://www.trusjoist.com/PDFFiles/2035.pdf


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Hey Jody!*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Please show me that picture Kevin posted so I can see what kind of rafters he's talking about. For some reason his are the only pictures I have trouble with.
> :cpu: *


Still can't see them? I thought you gor that fixed?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Never have been able to find and isolate the problem. It only happens with Kevins' pics then all of a sudden I can see his pics. I dunno, I've checked and rechecked my security settings. It might be right before my eyes but I can't see it.
:argh:


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

*osb fabriczated joists*

kevin-- I have seen these and used them -- as long as you do not let them get too damp they are lightweight, and reasonably strong-- they are not as good as steel suports -but they will not twists and warp unless you allow them to remain damp or wet- then they will soft and and rot out- -- the resins used to glue them beforew they are pressed into sheets are VERY flammable and I had to do a study on them as I am a fire district trustee- to make them last much longer anbd protect them -- you should paint the ends with a durable coat of a latex or heavy coat of oil based paint -- the ends of the joists will soak up water like a sponge unless they are coated well -- bigl22


----------

